# HR-24 $154.67 at Overstock.com



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

If you use this link: http://www.overstock.com/29959/stat...3520100501150229311-1-b38afc&TRACK=emailcusts

You can buy an HR-24 $154.67 (delivered) from Overstock.com. You need to be a "new OVERSTOCK.COM customer" I think. Create a new account using a different email. It takes 15% off any order.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Isn't it a lease?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

jahgreen said:


> Isn't it a lease?


 Yea, they all are. What is your point? They're $199 from anyplace else that has them, and they are all leases.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

jahgreen said:


> Isn't it a lease?


Yes. The only place to buy a HR24 owned is from DirecTv's access card department for $499.
Then, all they can do is sell you a "advanced HD DVR" for that $499, and you could get a HR20, HR24 or anything inbetween.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I’m sooooooo tempted


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm sooooooo tempted


Do it, you won't regret it!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

hutchinshouse said:


> i'm sooooooo tempted


do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it do it


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm sooooooo tempted


Do it out of a show of gratitude for giving you your beloved Travel Channel HD. :lol:


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> If you use this link: http://www.overstock.com/29959/stat...3520100501150229311-1-b38afc&TRACK=emailcusts
> 
> You can buy an HR-24 $154.67 (delivered) from Overstock.com. You need to be a "new OVERSTOCK.COM customer" I think. Create a new account using a different email. It takes 15% off any order.


I did. I feel terrible and it isn't even the next morning......... :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Amazon.com has them but they are $199.99.

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR24-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1274397941&sr=8-1


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

someone sell me on why i should upgrade to this thing  I'm really tempted


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> someone sell me on why i should upgrade to this thing  I'm really tempted


SPEED. V8 compared to a 4 banger.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> someone sell me on why i should upgrade to this thing  I'm really tempted


Speed.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Damn you guys; if i get this what do i do with my old DVR's??


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

Which is better, the "24" or the "23"? I keep reading that the 23 has more of various things, and "sounds" better, but then I read where the 24 is the latest and greatest.

I'll accept that the 24 is faster, from what you guys have posted - is that the only additional feature, which I guess does mean more than the things that are not provided...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mikemyers said:


> Which is better, the "24" or the "23"? I keep reading that the 23 has more of various things, and "sounds" better, but then I read where the 24 is the latest and greatest.
> 
> I'll accept that the 24 is faster, from what you guys have posted - is that the only additional feature, which I guess does mean more than the things that are not provided...


The only thing the HR23 has that the HR24 does not is wide band tuners installed so there is no need for BBC's in a non-SWiM installation. If you have the HR24 installed in a SWiM installation, the BBC is not needed. The HR24 also has DECA built-in, so if you are using MRV you will not need an additional adapter hanging off the back of the receiver. And as you stated, the HR24 is much faster than any of the other receivers.

- Merg


----------



## StHalcyon (May 18, 2010)

I'm still relatively new to DTV. I'm up to speed on the technology, but not so on the financial/business practices side.

Having said that, I currently have H23 and HR23. So what do I do with one of my old devices once I get the HR24? Do I get a credit or something? I only signed up a couple months ago, and I see in the bill at installation that I was charged $100 for the H23, and $200 for the HR23. Do I get a refund if I tell DTV I want to cancel the lease on one of the receivers?

TIA


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Refund on a lease? We all wish! No, sorry, you return it and that's about it, but there are some details I am not sure about if you have been a customer less than 90 days.

I am not sure why they charged you for the two receivers, if you were a new customer they typically are free.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

StHalcyon said:


> I'm still relatively new to DTV. I'm up to speed on the technology, but not so on the financial/business practices side.
> 
> Having said that, I currently have H23 and HR23. So what do I do with one of my old devices once I get the HR24? Do I get a credit or something? I only signed up a couple months ago, and I see in the bill at installation that I was charged $100 for the H23, and $200 for the HR23. Do I get a refund if I tell DTV I want to cancel the lease on one of the receivers?
> 
> TIA


 You get to pay again for the new one, send back your old one (at D*'s expense) and get your contract reset to 2 years from when you activate the new one.

Refund? !rolling!rolling


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Amazon.com has them but they are $199.99.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR24-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1274397941&sr=8-1


Ecost.com for $166.99. Don't let anybody tell you not to order from them. I have dealt with them for several years and will continue to do so. Excellent service and secure packaging. Just had my 2 HR24s delivered yesterday, 4 days after ordering(would have been 2 days but ordered on a Friday.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> Damn you guys; if i get this what do i do with my old DVR's??


If they are leased, send them back to Directv. If owned, put them on e-bay.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> Damn you guys; if i get this what do i do with my old DVR's??


Put them it a closet, run a SWM line from your splitter in there, hook it up, and enable MRV. Then you will have extra tuners for recording series links, lots of drive space, and it only costs an extra $5 a month to keep em both


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Put them it a closet, run a SWM line from your splitter in there, hook it up, and enable MRV. Then you will have extra tuners for recording series links, lots of drive space, and it only costs an extra $5 a month to keep em both


Starting off i have the protection plan and 3 hr 21-100 & they are coming back today to put in the broadband deca that they forgot (nightmare install time).

i would love to get the hr24 for my living room. The question i have is directv only brought me a swm 4/5? (4 hookups) because they said they didn't have a swm 8, even though it was on the work order and i paid the full $99 upgrade price, so if i would get this would they bring me out a swm 8 for free so i would have a spot to hook it up.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

housemr said:


> Starting off i have the protection plan and 3 hr 21-100 & they are coming back today to put in the broadband deca that they forgot (nightmare install time).
> 
> i would love to get the hr24 for my living room. The question i have is directv only brought me a swm 4/5? (4 hookups) because they said they didn't have a swm 8, even though it was on the work order and i paid the full $99 upgrade price, so if i would get this would they bring me out a swm 8 for free so i would have a spot to hook it up.


If you have a DirecTV installed SWM, it's either an SWM-8 (most likely based on you having only 3 HR2x's) or SWM-16 for the switch or SWM-8-LNB. The SWM splitters can be 2, 4 or 8-way splitters. Since DirecTV installed your MRV, you have either an SWM8 switch or the SWM8-LNB.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

say-what said:


> If you have a DirecTV installed SWM, it's either an SWM-8 (most likely based on you having only 3 HR2x's) or SWM-16 for the switch or SWM-8-LNB. The SWM splitters can be 2, 4 or 8-way splitters. Since DirecTV installed your MRV, you have either an SWM8 switch or the SWM8-LNB.


ok. so would it be an issue adding a box or two in the future?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

housemr said:


> ok. so would it be an issue adding a box or two in the future?


One box is no problem, since that would give you 8 tuners. Two boxes (unless they are both non-DVR, 1 tuner receivers) would need an upgrade to SWM-16.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I am sooo tempted to do this but really dont feel like re-doing my contract


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

BINGO!!!! I'd love to dump my slow as molasses HR2x's, but I am not about to add 2 more years to an already decade long extension that is finally up in October.



compnurd said:


> I am sooo tempted to do this but really dont feel like re-doing my contract


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> BINGO!!!! I'd love to dump my slow as molasses HR2x's, but I am not about to add 2 more years to an already decade long extension that is finally up in October.


Yup Mine ends in September.. Now a free one or maybe 2 and I would Re-up


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

compnurd said:


> I am sooo tempted to do this but really dont feel like re-doing my contract


Im the same way. I recall on here probably less then a month ago there was a D* employee on here selling an owned HR24. It went fast but it does happen. I am about to the end of my contract period as well. I probably will not pull the trigger on one untill I know what the new HD TiVo will be like. If I can help it I dont want to be under contract. Then again I have no intentions of leaving D* so if I want the newest DVR after seeing the TiVo then I will probably just go for it.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Price must have gone up. The site quoted me $155.08. I like Overstock, they're pretty good to deal with and are good about returns.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

joed32 said:


> Price must have gone up. The site quoted me $155.08. I like Overstock, they're pretty good to deal with and are good about returns.


Yea, it seems to have gone up 41 cents! Holey cow!

Original post said: $154.67
With major Price increase today it's: $155.08

:lol:


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

DTV's policy is such B.S. it makes me wanna puke. I have 3X HR22 + 1XH23 - I paid $500 for those, I got 1 HR22 free. Now if I want to upgrade to new boxes I'm looking at $700+MRV of 150 plus re-sign for 2 years. So $850 PLUS I have to give the old boxes back that I already paid for. They get to refurb those and charge some other guy $200 who doesn't know anything about model #'s or refurbs. What a joke - granted I wouldn't need all of them swapped but come on they get to re-sell them. A very small % of their customers actually give a crap about what model they get. Why can't they take care of us? When I had comcast and a new model came out, I could bring my box in and walk out with a brand new one. They don't care - they just get to re-use it and it is there box. I hate DTV's "lease", swap, upgrade policy. It's an absolute joke.


----------



## xyzzy42 (Jan 27, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Ecost.com for $166.99. Don't let anybody tell you not to order from them. I have dealt with them for several years and will continue to do so. Excellent service and secure packaging. Just had my 2 HR24s delivered yesterday, 4 days after ordering(would have been 2 days but ordered on a Friday.


eCost.com at ResellerRatings.com
Six-Month Rating: 2.38 / 10
Six-Month Reviews: 151
Lifetime Rating: 3.10 / 10
Lifetime Reviews: 1245
All Stores Avg.: 7.94

Overstock.com at ResellerRatings.com
Six-Month Rating: 4.33 / 10
Six-Month Reviews: 26
Lifetime Rating: 3.52 / 10
Lifetime Reviews: 570
All Stores Avg.: 7.94

Neither is a stellar vendor.


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

I ordered one it is very nice. But... it does not come with BBC's in the box, if you do not have a SWM installation you'll need to get some BBC's for it. Kind of a bummer I installed it and it is very speedy... but I can't watch HD on it until the BBC's arrive from DirecTV. Maybe you can order those in advance or they might make you activate it first.. then you have 3-5 day wait...

FYI


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

teebeebee1 said:


> someone sell me on why i should upgrade to this thing  I'm really tempted


Speed, plus stylish look, smaller and lighter than previous DVR's, and very, very quiet hard drive!


----------



## StHalcyon (May 18, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> You get to pay again for the new one, send back your old one (at D*'s expense) and get your contract reset to 2 years from when you activate the new one.
> 
> Refund? !rolling!rolling


Thanks, TBlazer07. I fully understood that I'd have to pay for the new one, but not sure about the old one. I guess no refund or partial credit then.

But here's where it gets interesting. I live in an MDU, and everybody shares a single dish. In the communication closet of my building, there are several SWM-8's in there.

We don't deal with DTV directly, but through a reseller called USA Wireless. And we have bulk programming contract, so the 2 year contract isn't an issue. I think. And we don't pay for our own individual SWM devices. We pay USA Wireless $75 fee per receiver to cover the cost of the SWM.

When I got my unit activated, I got the H23 and HR23. Luckily, the installer put me on the same SWM-8 as another unit who had R22 and HR22. So after the installer left, to prevent someone else who only wanted a single basic receiver to share the same SWM-8, I went in and marked my feed as 2 x HR23, and marked the SWM-8 as full to prevent installers from taking another tuner space. I did this because I thought I would get another receiver without DVR at some time in the future to fill 3 rooms.

Well, with eCost's price, I want to jump in on it. But the SWM device only has space for one more tuner. So I'm in a conundrum. I really don't want to pay USA Wireless for another $75 fee, and even if I did, they will ask why, and they will tell me I have get the receiver through them. So what do I do?

Can I buy my own SWM-8 and install it inside my unit? Basically, I have a coax connecting the comm room's SWM-8 going into my unit, which has a splitter in the ON-Q box. Can I just add a SWM-8 module between USA Wireless's SWM-8 and my splitter, thus giving me the ability to keep all 3 receivers (5 tuners)? And if so, where's the cheapest I can get for a SWM-8?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

Just saw this deal.
I have two HR20-100's now. If I want to do multi-room viewing, I would need to upgrade both 20's for 24's, correct? 
Plus, can someone give me the layman's terms for an SWM installation? Not sure if I have that so what do I look for?


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Southpaw said:


> Just saw this deal.
> I have two HR20-100's now. If I want to do multi-room viewing, I would need to upgrade both 20's for 24's, correct?
> Plus, can someone give me the layman's terms for an SWM installation? Not sure if I have that so what do I look for?


Not correct. I have two HR20-100's and MRV works great over wireless network.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

jba115 said:


> Not correct. I have two HR20-100's and MRV works great over wireless network.


I'd say there are a lot more environmental variables that can lead to less than optimal MRV performance over wireless than wired or DECA. While I find wireless OK for most things, it's subject to way too much interference for reliable MRV performance in most settings.

But, with regard to the HR20-100, it works with MRV, it just needs to have a sat connection run to both tuners - to tuner 1 with the DECA adapter and to tuner 2 with a stop band filter.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

xyzzy42 said:


> eCost.com at ResellerRatings.com
> Six-Month Rating: 2.38 / 10
> Six-Month Reviews: 151
> Lifetime Rating: 3.10 / 10
> ...


I've never had a problem with eCost OR Overstock. Been dealing with them for many years. I even recently bought a complete powder-room setup from Overstock (sink & cabinets & mirror) and only paid $2.95 shipping. I too have heard lots of complaints about both but never had an issue.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting this overstock deal. (In my experience, they're a lot more reliable than ecost)

Why is there a 2yr commitment when activating a receiver?

I'm not on contract now, and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Thanks for posting this overstock deal. (In my experience, they're a lot more reliable than ecost)
> 
> *Why is there a 2yr commitment when activating a receiver?*
> I'm not on contract now, and I'd like to keep it that way.


Because its still a leased (not owned) unit.


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

well so far no complaint by me with overstock.. ordered 2 saturday afternoon and they have already been packed and I have tracking info...


----------



## woollybully (Apr 13, 2009)

Just ordered 2 HR24s w/ shipping on overstock for $306.38!!


----------



## StHalcyon (May 18, 2010)

It appears that using a different email address is insufficient. You'll need to use a credit card that is different than what you have on your main account at Overstock.com.

I got a call from Overstock.com, and after a quick chat, she said she'll approve the order. Made me pick a primary email address, and warned me that if I use the other email address in the future, such orders may be canceled. But she didn't say anything about removing the discount code, so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i got mine today. this thing is beautiful! great job D! i have a question though. if i deactivate my HR21, would i still be able to watch the recordings i have left on it? thanks for the responses


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

rey: if its leased they will ask you return it. If its not just make sure its powered down and unhooked from the coax before de-activating and you should be fine to watch the recordings.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

am7crew said:


> rey: if its leased they will ask you return it. If its not just make sure its powered down and unhooked from the coax before de-activating and you should be fine to watch the recordings.


Great idea! Thank you so much am7!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

This dvr is incredible!!!!! Superb job directv!!


----------



## bondheli (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there an expiration date on the 15% discount?


----------



## Folin (Jun 19, 2007)

Assuming the Speed doesn't change any w/ an eSATA drive going?


----------



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

rey_1178 said:


> This dvr is incredible!!!!! Superb job directv!!


I agree the HR24 is great. It's just too bad the HR21 was so slow it made a lot of us pay for a new DVR to replace it and reup for another 2 year commitment.


----------



## woollybully (Apr 13, 2009)

StHalcyon said:


> It appears that using a different email address is insufficient. You'll need to use a credit card that is different than what you have on your main account at Overstock.com.
> 
> I got a call from Overstock.com, and after a quick chat, she said she'll approve the order. Made me pick a primary email address, and warned me that if I use the other email address in the future, such orders may be canceled. But she didn't say anything about removing the discount code, so I'm crossing my fingers.


Interesting. I ordered two HR24s using my existing Overstock account with no issues. Total was $306.38 shipped.


----------



## StHalcyon (May 18, 2010)

woollybully said:


> Interesting. I ordered two HR24s using my existing Overstock account with no issues. Total was $306.38 shipped.


I tried using my existing account after using the link, and the 15% was yanked after signing in. The problem for me was that I didn't order 2 DVRs. The 15% discount is limited to a max of $100, or effectively purchases up to $666.66. After that, the discount is $100 no matter what. I wanted just 1 DVR plus a Denon receiver (AVR-990), so I had to create 2 additional accounts to get the 15% off both purchases. =)

Earlier in the day, I finally set up the HR24. Living in an Multiple Dwelling Unit sucks, as I had to go into my communication closet in the middle of the night to do a bunch of switcheroos with other units' coax leads. (Purchasing a SWM was not cost-effective.) Lucky for me, I was able to end up with switching myself (5 tuners) into a SWM with another unit with just 2 tuners, and putting 3 other units onto a single SWM for a total of 7 tuners. Phew! Hopefully none of them were awake and watching DirecTV during that time...

Guide moves along quite fast, including searches. I am happy with it. Even playing HD shows remotely recorded on my HR23 was mostly great, including FF and RW, as it shows more frames allowing for better accuracy. Still not as good as doing so locally, but so far I have only missed a 3X FF just once.

The only negative side on the HR24 is that during normal playback, I get a few blacked out frames while the audio continued fine. Rewinding and replaying the same spot had no problem. I am thinking it may be a network issue (or perhaps even the internal buffering issue), but when I used my H23 to play shows on my HR23, I never had this problem. And I am running Gig-E network at home (shouldn't matter, since the HR23 and HR24 can only support 100 mbps anyway). Not sure why I get dropped frames once in a while when playing shows remotely on my HR24 from HR23, but I'll keep on fiddling around...


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

teebeebee1 said:


> someone sell me on why i should upgrade to this thing  I'm really tempted


Aside from speed and built in DECA, the other appeal to this one is the quiet chassis. I read the "First Look" and wanted one for my bedroom when I read that the HDD & fan virtually noiseless.

If you want to return a leased receiver, ask Directv for the Return kit. They will send pre-paid RMA label and box. All they want back is the leased receiver, access card & remote.

BTW, I checked Overstock; out of stock. I had already grabbed one of these; the installer that upgraded my system to supported MRV told me he had them also.


----------



## JerryElbow (Jun 14, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> SPEED. V8 compared to a 4 banger.


Speed at doing what? Changing channels? Bringing up menu options? Rebooting? I'm not sure what my HR-20 is doing so slowly that I'd want to spend $150-200 plus add another 2-year commitment to get. Though it's black face _would_ look nicer alongside the rest of my black A/V equipment... :lol:


----------



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

JerryElbow said:


> Speed at doing what? Changing channels? Bringing up menu options? Rebooting? I'm not sure what my HR-20 is doing so slowly that I'd want to spend $150-200 plus add another 2-year commitment to get. Though it's black face _would_ look nicer alongside the rest of my black A/V equipment... :lol:


If you had an HR21 you would understand.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

vegasnv said:


> If you had an HR21 you would understand.


And the HR22, also. I'm anxiously awaiting delivery of my HR24.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

If you all plane to stay with DTV then why not sign up for another 2 years.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Overstock appears to be out of stock.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

swyman18 said:


> And the HR22, also. I'm anxiously awaiting delivery of my HR24.


You'll adore the HR24 after having the HR22.


----------



## roger48 (May 12, 2010)

Why pay? I just got two HR24's w/AM21's FREE as replacement for HR10-250s. Being a customer over 10 years may have helped.
Twice as fast tuning channels as an HR-21.

Not a single audio problem. Maybe its YOUR audio receiver or how you're networked. I have DECA into D-LINK 625 Router that gets 6 mb/s from ATT dswl. I have a High End Yamaha receiver for my Audio. Will likely discontinue Whole Home DVR, as one DVR can't record to another, so not much benefit.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Received my HR24 yesterday. Ordered it from overstock.com on Sunday 5/23. They have a warehouse in Ontario, CA and so the $2.95 shipping got it to my door in two days. Very nice and very black as compared to the HR20 it replaced.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Folin said:


> Assuming the Speed doesn't change any w/ an eSATA drive going?


nope its still the same even with a esata. fastest DVR i've ever seen from directv.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

here's my mini review on the HR24.

first thing i noticed after i plugged it in is how much faster boot up time is on these dvr's.

despite the fact that the HR24 had to download all the guide data, this thing was FAST!! unlike its predecessors which you have to give them 24hrs after for example a CE download to settle in, this thing is immediately fast. Set up was a breeze.

i decided to take advantage of the load the dvr had downloading all the guide data to test it to the max. I began recording two things at once. on my HR21 while it recorded just one program it always made the box painfully slow!







hanging on so many commands no matter what they were. well the HR24 while recording two shows at once, downloading guide data and playing a previous recording at the same time performed better than i could've ever imagined! it didn't miss a beat. guide scrolling was lightning fast. performed every single command at the press of a button on the remote. (with the directv remote and the harmony) did not hang a single time.

channel changing is faster.bringing up your list of recordings is faster. bringing up the guide is faster. going through the set up menu is faster! from the moment you select a recording for playback to when it begins playback is also faster. response to FFW or REW is faster. deletion of recordings is faster! there's nothing this dvr hasn't been able to handle yet.

coming from dish and there excellent line up from the vip series, i can say that finally the speed and power between the HR24 and the VIP series from Dish are evenly matched!Finally!
from a cosmetic point of view this thing is gorgeous! no irritating blue ring of light. the directv logo lights up on the front panel. very beautiful. 
you can't hear a thing. the HR24 is whisper quiet.

overall i'm extremely pleased. expectations were exceeded.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My committment has been up for 6 months. I have 2 HR20's that were free when I ordered them. I may call back and see if I can get same deal. Will my lines from dish have to be changed? I also have internet to both and one has a esata 750 connected also.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

rey_1178 said:


> here's my mini review on the HR24.
> 
> first thing i noticed after i plugged it in is how much faster boot up time is on these dvr's.
> 
> ...


Reading this has made me dance with glee. My new HR24 cannot arrive soon enough.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

may i add that with the harmony remote its just a tad slower when you compare it with the remote the HR24 comes with. the harmony can't completely keep up with the speed of this dvr!!! :lol: mine is an 880. maybe the harmony one is even better.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

rey_1178 said:


> here's my mini review on the HR24.
> 
> first thing i noticed after i plugged it in is how much faster boot up time is on these dvr's.
> 
> ...


Sounds like its time for a new video showing all of what you mentioned.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

I would like to see a video Rat. I have had the HR23 and H23 since signing up last year. The box itself is great but the chief complaint from my wife is how ridiculously slower it is when changing channels compared to when we had Comcast (I know sat is slower). If I upgrade to the HR24, will this enable her to start channel flipping again?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> My committment has been up for 6 months. I have 2 HR20's that were free when I ordered them. I may call back and see if I can get same deal. Will my lines from dish have to be changed? I also have internet to both and one has a esata 750 connected also.


First, your esata will not be able to be transfered to another HR2x and keep its recordings. The recordings are linked to the receiver that made them. So you will need to watch everything before disconnecting the esata and deactivating the HR20 it's connected to.

As for wiring, if you were good to go with the HR20, the HR24 will be just fine. But if you're not on a SWiM, you need to attach both sat coax lines and the bbc's to the HR24 and you will not be able to take advantage of DECA.

I doubt you will get 2 free HR24's.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> Speed at doing what? Changing channels? Bringing up menu options? Rebooting? I'm not sure what my HR-20 is doing so slowly that I'd want to spend $150-200 plus add another 2-year commitment to get. Though it's black face would look nicer alongside the rest of my black A/V equipment...


All of the above. Also noticeably faster at doing 30 skip. It's an order of magnitude faster at MRV.

It's the equivalent of using an new, fast PC. A few hundred bucks to upgrade something I use extensively is not a big deal to me. I also don't care about the 2 year agreement, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

JerryElbow said:


> Speed at doing what? Changing channels? Bringing up menu options? Rebooting? I'm not sure what my HR-20 is doing so slowly that I'd want to spend $150-200 plus add another 2-year commitment to get. Though it's black face _would_ look nicer alongside the rest of my black A/V equipment... :lol:


your HR20 is better than what followed it till now. i know since i also have a HR20-700. the HR24 beats the rest including the HR20. hey if you're happy with your dvr then great for you.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

roger48 said:


> Why pay? I just got two HR24's w/AM21's FREE as replacement for HR10-250s. Being a customer over 10 years may have helped.
> Twice as fast tuning channels as an HR-21.


Exactly--but isn't it a crap shoot what boxes they show up with? What did you ask DirecTV for? And you got AM21's free? I've been a "top" customer since '96 and it was like pulling teeth getting one, but two?


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> may i add that with the harmony remote its just a tad slower when you compare it with the remote the HR24 comes with. the harmony can't completely keep up with the speed of this dvr!!! :lol: mine is an 880. maybe the harmony one is even better.


Don't blame this on the Harmony remote, all the delays are editable. You should be able to tweak it to be as fast or faster than the DirecTV remote.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Everyone keeps going nuts over how much faster the 24 is over the 20, but how much faster is it than the 23?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Stryker412 said:


> Everyone keeps going nuts over how much faster the 24 is over the 20, but how much faster is it than the 23?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2388118&postcount=7


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

jodyguercio said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2388118&postcount=7


I mean in real world applications, such as channel changing.


----------



## Don H (Mar 20, 2010)

Why in hell would overstock.com get the HR24-500 before Bestbuy and Sears? Have these been repaired? And they don't come with 2 BBC?

Something is fishy here.


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Don H said:


> Why in hell would overstock.com get the HR24-500 before Bestbuy and Sears? Have these been repaired? And they don't come with 2 BBC?


can't speak on sears but you will never see another directv receiver at bestbuy again... the deal was terminated to sell them @ bestbuy. My understanding is Costco also.. so I would expect sears would no longer have them either..

And I just received my 2 HR24's yesterday from overstock.. and yes no BBC's but included all cabling otherwise (hdmi, phone, and standard video/audio cables) ... they are brand new.. cards are sealed in plastic.


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> Everyone keeps going nuts over how much faster the 24 is over the 20, but how much faster is it than the 23?


I just replaced my HR23 with a HR24 and the difference is night/day... faster faster faster.. channel changing, guide surfing, searching.. every function possible is faster..


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Don H said:


> Why in hell would overstock.com get the HR24-500 before Bestbuy and Sears? Have these been repaired? And they don't come with 2 BBC?
> 
> Something is fishy here.


The one I got yesterday was brand new, not a refurb.

And the 24 series does not come with BBC's no matter where you get them from. They were designed for use on a SWiM environment due to DECA (which the 24's have built in) needing SWiM.


----------



## Don H (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you buy from Overstock? The girl who answered wanted the Item # before she could check inventory. Do you have that number?

And Hidef Lifestyle (amazon) doesn't have local Harrisburgh # and their 800 # audio is down so low you can't hear much of anything.


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Don H said:


> Did you buy from Overstock? The girl who answered wanted the Item # before she could check inventory. Do you have that number?


For your reference, Item#: 12897511

But they are out of stock.. looks like everyone here blew through the stock asap.


----------



## Don H (Mar 20, 2010)

tekie99 said:


> For your reference, Item#: 12897511
> 
> But they are out of stock.. looks like everyone here blew through the stock asap.


They will take your email address and notify you if and when they get more in. By the way they upped the price to $178


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Don H said:


> They will take your email address and notify you if and when they get more in. By the way they upped the price to $178


Price was always $178... It was the additional 15% off that was the best part of an already good deal..


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

tekie99 said:


> I just replaced my HR23 with a HR24 and the difference is night/day... faster faster faster.. channel changing, guide surfing, searching.. every function possible is faster..


Thank you that's what I was wondering. I've seen a few Youtube videos of going through the menus and the recorded list but nothing comparing the channel changing.


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

Don H said:


> They will take your email address and notify you if and when they get more in. By the way they upped the price to $178


Hrmm, can't even find anything searching on the item # to submit an email for, oh well.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

tekie99 said:


> Price was always $178... It was the additional 15% off that was the best part of an already good deal..


Will they still have that 15% deal once they get more stock? We'll see. In any event, I ordered 2 from Ecost,com. which arrived quickly and in perfect condition. Last I saw, still $166.99.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> Will they still have that 15% deal once they get more stock? We'll see. In any event, I ordered 2 from Ecost,com. which arrived quickly and in perfect condition. Last I saw, still $166.99.


+ tax (if you are in Texas) + shipping. Guess how close the $199 that turns out to be?


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to order one. Can I use the older D* NFL remote with the HR-24 ?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jsmartin99 said:


> I want to order one. Can I use the older D* NFL remote with the HR-24 ?


Yes. You just need to program it like you would to any other HR2x series. The RC65 remote that comes with the HR24 has the ablility to program itself though. You just specify the device and make/model and it does everything else for you.

- Merg


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Yes. You just need to program it like you would to any other HR2x series. The RC65 remote that comes with the HR24 has the ablility to program itself though. You just specify the device and make/model and it does everything else for you.
> 
> - Merg


That is a nice feature with the RC65.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

overstock ran out but newegg has in stock.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882250023&Tpk=hr24


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

That comes to $195.50 w/shipping. Forget it, thats not even worth considering. I purchased 2 from Ecost and even with shipping still a better deal than Newegg.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

here's another ok deal for an HR24 http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR24-...2K7RN1DSQCI9O&s=generic&qid=1275562580&sr=1-1


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> That comes to $195.50 w/shipping. Forget it, thats not even worth considering. I purchased 2 from Ecost and even with shipping still a better deal than Newegg.


yep thats a pretty good deal. here's the link http://www.ecost.com/Detail.aspx?ed...iates-_-Performics-_-k175726-_-ecost redirect


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

How long do you have to return your current HR* box to D* once you activate the HR24?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

If you are replacing an existing box with the HR24 activation "should" trigger an order for a recovery kit. Call back and make sure it has. Then, when you get it you have 7 business days to return the old box. I must stress you must make sure a recovery kit has been ordered or you will get hammered with a hefty charge.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> If you are replacing an existing box with the HR24 activation "should" trigger an order for a recovery kit. Call back and make sure it has. Then, when you get it you have 7 business days to return the old box. I must stress you must make sure a recovery kit has been ordered or you will get hammered with a hefty charge.


let me double check this because its been a week and i haven't received a box to return the HR21 yet


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

If you are registered at D*s website.log in, go to your account, then pending orders, and it will bring up a screen that will show order#s then click on the most recent one. If none display, the recovery kit has not been ordered/shipped.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> If you are registered at D*s website.log in, go to your account, then pending orders, and it will bring up a screen that will show order#s then click on the most recent one. If none display, the recovery kit has not been ordered/shipped.


it hasn't!!! i sent them an email. i don't want any issues here. thanks for the heads up johnp37


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

To rey_1178: I see you have not chosen to to receive PMs. I would then strongly advise you to CALL D*. concerning this recovery kit issue and ask to speak to a supervisor and get an order number. If in fact a kit has been ordered you should be given an order number. Do not hang up till you get it. You need to get this resolved ASAP. E-mails have been known to be ignored or otherwise lost in the shuffle so to speak. Keep on top of this by checking your pending orders.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> To rey_1178: I see you have not chosen to to receive PMs. I would then strongly advise you to CALL D*. concerning this recovery kit issue and ask to speak to a supervisor and get an order number. If in fact a kit has been ordered you should be given an order number. Do not hang up till you get it. You need to get this resolved ASAP. E-mails have been known to be ignored or otherwise lost in the shuffle so to speak. Keep on top of this by checking your pending orders.


will do. thanks john


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

just called and they hadn't processed a recovery kit. thanks again john


----------



## StHalcyon (May 18, 2010)

Don H said:


> Why in hell would overstock.com get the HR24-500 before Bestbuy and Sears? Have these been repaired? And they don't come with 2 BBC?
> 
> Something is fishy here.


Well, when I received mine, I noticed that the DirecTV sticker sealing the box had been broken, with another new sticker over it. It was suspicious, but I had a sealed card and the DVR looked like it has never been used before, with all the plastic adhesives still on. However, on the bottom, there is a sticker like what usually accompanies refurbished items indicating warranty void if removed. My H23 and HR23 didn't come with that...

The remote that came with it can do RF. So with the new HR24 in the house, I plan to use that in the living room with my Harmony, and I moved the H23 into the guest bedroom in the closet. Configured it for RF. It sure is nice to have that remote. But I wished the HR23 came with the RF remote too...


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmmm. Exactly my experience with the 2 HR24s I received from Ecost. New seal over a previously broken seal, but all else intact and undisturbed. Anyone else who ordered from Overstock or Ecost see this? Post your experience with either of these sellers.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Hmmm. Exactly my experience with the 2 HR24s I received from Ecost. New seal over a previously broken seal, but all else intact and undisturbed. Anyone else who ordered from Overstock or Ecost see this? Post your experience with either of these sellers.


yes i noticed the same thing. but everything else looked untouched so i didn't make much of it. got mine from overstock.com


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> Hmmm. Exactly my experience with the 2 HR24s I received from Ecost. New seal over a previously broken seal, but all else intact and undisturbed. Anyone else who ordered from Overstock or Ecost see this? Post your experience with either of these sellers.


Same here. Overstock.com


----------



## bsather (Aug 10, 2008)

johnp37 said:


> Hmmm. Exactly my experience with the 2 HR24s I received from Ecost. New seal over a previously broken seal, but all else intact and undisturbed. Anyone else who ordered from Overstock or Ecost see this? Post your experience with either of these sellers.


Same here. One from Solid Signal and one from Overstock.com.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, maybe here's the reason the boxes were opened and resealed. What was the manufacture date on your receiver, if it was before February 2010 it might be so they could replace the "DirecTV equipment lease addendum" form that's in the Tips & Tricks folder. DirecTV came out with a new form in February and they probably needed to replace the old form with the new form.


----------



## Old Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

RAD said:


> OK, maybe here's the reason the boxes were opened and resealed. What was the manufacture date on your receiver, if it was before February 2010 it might be so they could replace the "DirecTV equipment lease addendum" form that's in the Tips & Tricks folder. DirecTV came out with a new form in February and they probably needed to replace the old form with the new form.


I got mine from Overstock. The Tips & Tricks folder was taped to the outside of the box.

There were two DirecTV stickers, a black one covered by a blue one.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

SolidSignals HR24's are the same way. 

DirecTV sticker is cut, with a DirecTV sticker over it, and then a clear piece of tape over that.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

mine says manufactured at 1/23/10


----------



## StHalcyon (May 18, 2010)

My manufacture date is 4/12/10. No tips & tricks. Either that or I just threw it out and went straight to setting it up...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

There were probably updates made of some sort before they shipped (like more recent firmware). They probably had to open and reseal all the boxes.


----------

